# Wintec jumping saddles?



## SullysRider

ridergirl23 said:


> I am looking at buying a Wintec jump/close contact saddle, so i was wondering what you guys thought of them?
> 
> Which one do you like best, the wintec pro jump, or the wintec 500 jump?
> and what is the difference between the 'close contact' saddles and the 'jump'?
> 
> thanks


I have the 500 CC Wintec saddle and I love it! Fits my horse great, fits me great, and it's so easy to keep clean! And as far as I understand it...they are very similar and are both considered CC saddles.


----------



## gypsygirl

personally, ive never ever sat in one i like. i would go for buying a decent used leather close contact saddle.


----------



## ridergirl23

thanks!! gypsy girl: yeah i was thinking that too, but we need one that is somewhat adjustable to different horses, if there are cheaper leather saddles out there that adjust i would definitely consider one!


----------



## gypsygirl

im also not sold on those adjustable gullets ! you can always use different pads to help saddle fit.


----------



## SullysRider

gypsygirl said:


> im also not sold on those adjustable gullets ! you can always use different pads to help saddle fit.


I will agree on the fact that the adjustable gullet doesn't magically make it fit tons of horses...


----------



## crimsonsky

i'd say the wintec gullets are hard to fit to many horses. the plates have a bit of a "dip" to them unlike say the pessoa or thoroughgood, etc. 

i have a wintec close contact and it's great for trail rides that involve water or getting dirty or a horse that i don't know what they'll do (roll/flip/etc.) but if given the choice between a wintec and ANY OTHER SADDLE i own, i'm going with something else. that's just me though.


----------



## Sanala

Also consider that a nice leather saddle will stretch and supple over years of use, but because a Wintec is synthetic it will not stretch and instead will just kind of... break. It is not a long lasting saddle.


----------



## crimsonsky

Sanala said:


> Also consider that a nice leather saddle will stretch and supple over years of use, but because a Wintec is synthetic it will not stretch and instead will just kind of... break. It is not a long lasting saddle.


i wouldn't necessarily say that. i have a wintec close contact that i have had for... 10 years now and it's still in just as nice condition as it was when i got it. there are maybe 2 or three scrapes from stuff but that's it.


----------



## Sanala

All of the wintecs I've seen were the cheap all purpose ones, so maybe the CC and the Isabel are better quality (you get what you pay for?). I had a friend with an all purpose and the tree broke after two years, and the girth straps cracked and broke on a lot of the wintecs I've seen.

It's just not a brand I'd trust, especially when I can get a quality used leather saddle for the same price or even a brand new leather saddle at the same price as their CC or Isabel. To each their own, though!


----------



## crimsonsky

the thing with the billets, and i believe they say it right on the tags, is that you MUST use roller buckle girths or you will destroy the billets.  

but yes, i would agree you get what you pay for.


----------



## SullysRider

I am officially converted to leather saddles! I rode in a Collegiate today and I officially hate my Wintec. I had only ever ridden english in a Wintec, but a leather saddle helps your position x10 and helped my seat so much. On the saddle hunt right now!


----------



## Sunny

The difference between the 500 Jump and the 500 CC is that the seat on the Jump is deeper, and I think the flap is _slightly_ more forward than the CC.

I have the 500 Jump. I really like it.
I had some issues with it at first; it just didn't feel like I could get in the right position. So, after some experimenting, I discovered that it was the knee blocks. I took them out and voila! I felt perfect.

I've had mine since June 2011 and it still looks brand new.

It fits my TB pretty well. The only thing I can comment on is that the gullet channel is wide. Not a bad thing unless you have a super narrow horse.

Overall, I really like it. It's comfy, pretty, functional, and practical.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

